# Smoking my first brisket with Master Built smoker



## virgilmiller

I was wondering how much wood chips to use during the smoking process since electric smokers that are insulated have more intense smoke. Should i just keep the bin full after each load has burned out or just a few loads thru the whole cook time? :?:


----------



## cajunsmoker

Hey VirgilMiller,

What type wood are your chips?  If its mesquite or hickory you may only burn a couple of boxes worth and have plenty of smoke flavor.


I'm not that familiar with you type of smoker, but as a rule you can put more of the fruit wood smoke on meat that you can the nut wood smoke.  After the internal temp of the meat hits 140 most folks quit adding any wood for smoke and lots of folks foil the meat and put it back in the smoker and take it to 190 about then if the bark is about where you want it.


----------



## virgilmiller

I'm using Hickory chips and have put in 3 loads of water soaked chips. I'm currently 4 hours into smoking it and the internal temp of the meat is 167 and has been that way for bout 1.5 hours, wich i assume is the platue everyone is talking about.The temp in the smoker is set at 200.  I have mopped it once already since it has crusted over. My model of smoker is the Masterbuilt that is in the Cabelas 2006 master catalog, it is insulated and has a elctris pan with a water dish also. If you have any other sugestions or need to see any pics i can provide them for you and thanks for your help.


----------



## smokemack

Welcome Virlgilmiller. Roger is right on with the 411 on the smoke. Is that Masterbuilt the "box" style, or the "bullet" style? Check out the Electric Smoker forum down in the Smoking Supplies & Equipment section, you might find a post or two about your smoker. If not, you can be the pioneer of the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker here on SMF. Any how, we're glad to have you! Enjoy!


----------



## virgilmiller

It's the box style and I hope to master this damn thing.


----------



## cajunsmoker

Hey bud,  is this your smoker?






If so, I would think you should set your control to 225 and use about 3 bowls of hickory chips, put your meat thermometer in the thickest part of the brisket and cook it till 170 foil if needed and continue cooking till 190 internal.  Wrap in foil and then towels or blankets, put in warm cooler and let rest for at least one hour.  open carefully and enjoy.


----------



## virgilmiller

Thats the one i have in the stainless steel. I wrapped it at 160 and turned it up a bit around 220 then when it hits 190 ill wrap again and rest it in the cooler with towels. Will send pic of how it turns out. We ar consuming great amounts of beer doing this but hopefully this will help others out with this same type model in smoking briskets.


----------



## virgilmiller

The brisket turned out great and was tender with a great smoke flavor ( mesquite) and some used a little Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce. I use 3 tube fulls of chips that were soaked in water. All in all i was very impressed with my smoker and most importantly everyones advice and help. Thank you all for making this a success.


----------



## illini

Virgilmiller:  I use the same smoker that you have only it is the black model.  It is stainless on the inside and black on the outside.  I have done some modifications to it because of what I perceived to be too much smoke flavor.  First I drilled a hole in the top near the front right corner (opposite of the temp probe that controlls the heater) and installed a 1" chimney.  Added a couple of latches to the outside to pull the door firmly shut.  And a small aluminum angle iron to the inside of the door on the hinge side to physically push the door seal into place when closing a hot smoker.  Now I can visually check the amount of smoke coming out of the smoker.  To get the "thin Blue Smoke" only 3 chips need to be added about every 30 minutes.  This has eliminated what seemed to be stale smoke taste (Creosote ?).  I was concerned that the electric element might not be adequate for the smoker if vented but found that the unit only needs to be heating about 50% of the time to maintain 225 degrees.  water consumption (in the pan) has not changed either.  I did install the wood chip pan modification supplied by masterbuilt because of a recall and that has had no adverse effect either.


----------



## bob-bqn

Virlgilmiller you must have done a bit of homework yourself before cooking that brisket. You made it seem easy. :D Great job!


----------



## smokemack

I'm glad to hear that your brisket turned out so well. You even got to find a member with the same smoker. Good info on the Master Built modifications Illini. You might think about posting pics and that tutorial of your mods in the Electric Smokers forum under Smoking Supplies and Equipment. It could be a handy guide for anyone with the Master Built who wants to improve the performance of the smoker. Again, great job on the brisket Virlgilmiller, any pictures..?


----------



## virgilmiller

Was so damn good i didnt take pics because i was busy eating it. My brother helped me some also and he made his own smoker wich is a charcoal bin off to the side of the cooking chamber type. Also after eating the meat you could tatse a hint of smoke for bout 30 mins but was a good after taste.Everyone at work loved it and one guy even wanted to know if i was selling it.


----------



## crashman

Doing my first brisket in my new Masterbuilt 2 door propane smoker for tomorrow @ 5pm finish. Going to allow 45 min for resting and 15 min for carving. It's a 12 lb piece of meat. Anyone have experience with this smoker and cut of meat that can recommend the best cooking time per pound? Sooooo many diff opinions out there and soooo many diff smokers (ie. charcoal, gas, electric) and I understand that each carries its' own variations. Any help would be appreciated!


----------

